# UltraFire TH-1300 20W 1200-Lumen HID Flashlight $96 USD



## john2551 (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this light good or bad? [link removed]

A 20w HID for $96 is a great price provided it performs well. We all remember the GP771 disaster!!!


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 19, 2009)

It's not HID. Look at the bulb.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 19, 2009)

john2551 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this light good or bad? [link removed]
> 
> A 20w HID for $96 is a great price provided it performs well. We all remember the GP771 disaster!!!


 

Hi John,

I agree with Phantom. No way is that an HID with that bulb, not to mention it's only 7.5" long. Only the Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W HID is that short. I'd be more concerned with parts availability for it. Still, I am curious about it and do like the small size even though it's a halogen.


----------



## john2551 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, that's what got my attention, the very small size. I like the form factor. I knew it was too good to be true!


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2009)

The "Tactical HID" seems to be getting good reviews if your looking to spend less. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/222837


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 19, 2009)

The first thing I wanted to do when I saw the "HID Halogen" title was to shout WTF!!!

HID bulbs are not like that, they have a isolated cable that runs from the top of the bulb to the bottom, and there is no way the ballast is fitted into the reflector:

*[hotlinked image removed - DM51]*

This is clearly a halogen or xenon bulb, like those found in spotlights. DX people think we are dumb or their "supplier" is unbeleiveably wrong with the product.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, 1200 Lumens form a 20 watt incandescent, wow… how did they pull off that efficiency.


----------

